
Most GDPR emails unnecessary and some illegal, say experts - imartin2k
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/may/21/gdpr-emails-mostly-unnecessary-and-in-some-cases-illegal-say-experts
======
pontus
[https://www.phd-insights.com/learn-user-research/ux-guide-
to...](https://www.phd-insights.com/learn-user-research/ux-guide-to-gdpr-
examples)

Interesting perspective on how UX needs to change in light of GDPR,
specifically as it relates to email collection / signups.

